# lasiodora klugi vs parahybana



## curioussnake

*lasiodora klugi vs parahybana*

Which 1 is more pretty?
What about their  comparison in size/ temperement/ cost ?
I m thinking of buying one of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David_F

Both get about the same size, I believe.  I think the L. klugi is a better looking T but that's just my opinion.  As for price, here in the US the L. parahybana is a lot less expensive.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

This is rather different looking species but it is difficult to find the real klugi in pet-trade...
The real klugi according the description in my knowlege has blackish overall color and red hairs on the abdomen... and some smaller than parahybana in size.


----------



## Catherine

IMO the klugi wins hands down. I think its markings are a lot nicer than a parahybana. I don't really rate parahybanas, think they are a bit boring.Plus klugis aren't 10 a penny like parahybanas


----------



## harrymaculata

Catherine said:
			
		

> IMO the klugi wins hands down. I think its markings are a lot nicer than a parahybana. I don't really rate parahybanas, think they are a bit boring.Plus klugis aren't 10 a penny like parahybanas


what do you mean boring i suppose next thing you will be saying rosies are exciting my para is one of my most active t's allways and i mean allways out in the open, i get threat postures all the time from her shes great and i am an arboreal nut normally but there is two terrestrials i kept which is my b.boehmei
and para, i agree klugi's have nicer markings, anyway if you find any t boring y do you keep em, also boring is not the right word no t is boring there all  fascinating creatures you just get some more active/quirkey than others    enjoy em all i understand we all have preferences but these sort of comments do nothing for newbies caus if you say there boring there go out and buy a s.calceatum straight away and get tagged

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## taorchard1987

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> what do you mean boring i suppose next thing you will be saying rosies are exciting my para is one of my most active t's allways and i mean allways out in the open, i get threat postures all the time from her shes great and i am an arboreal nut normally but there is two terrestrials i kept which is my b.boehmei
> and para, i agree klugi's have nicer markings, anyway if you find any t boring y do you keep em, also boring is not the right word no t is boring there all  fascinating creatures you just get some more active/quirkey than others    enjoy em all i understand we all have preferences but these sort of comments do nothing for newbies caus if you say there boring there go out and buy a s.calceatum straight away and get tagged



Cudnt have said it better myself harrymaculata


----------



## bonesmama

BORING? You should see my L. parahybana leap to the cover of the tank to get a cricket!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bagheera

No not boring. But they go through the ugly ducking stage! They are bottomless pits when it comes to crickets! ;P


----------



## kellygirl

Look here for a picture of an immature male Lasiodora klugi I used to have.  A picture's worth a thousand words, as usual.  

-Kelly


----------



## rosehaired1979

We have a klugii and he attacks everything in site. I am thinking bout getting a klugii in the future. I can't wait till this one matures so we can get a breeding project so we can get more of this spieces on the market


----------



## curioussnake

:?  Which species can grow bigger ?


----------



## Greg Wolfe

*Lassie wars...*

I keep all of the Lassie's and love them all, but the Klugii does have a red tinge to its hairs that is not on the parahybana.
Both of these can get HUGE!! 11" legspans on males is not uncommon. :razz:


----------



## GoTerps

> 11" legspans on males is not uncommon.


How do you know it's not uncommon?  How many have you seen?

I've yet to see any user here post a picture with ANY spider that measures 11" on a ruler.



> I keep all of the Lassie's


LOL greg, not to be too nit-picky, but I'm sure you don't keep _all_ of them!


----------



## Greg Wolfe

*How do I know...*



			
				GoTerps said:
			
		

> How do you know it's not uncommon?  How many have you seen?
> Quite a few.
> I've yet to see any user here post a picture with ANY spider that measures 11" on a ruler.
> Lasiodora's can achieve 11" legspans, especially the males. Ask any experienced breeder and he/she will attest to the fact.
> 
> 
> LOL greg, not to be too nit-picky, but I'm sure you don't keep _all_ of them!


There are rare lasiodora's that I don't have, I stand corrected. I meant all of them that are captive bred and are available. Parahybana, Klugii, Striatus, Striatipes and Difficilus are lassies I own ATM. 
There are some rare Lassie's on Rick West's site that I would love to have!
 ;P


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

Hello Greg!



			
				Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> There are rare lasiodora's that I don't have, I stand corrected. I meant all of them that are captive bred and are available. Parahybana, Klugii, Striatus, Striatipes and Difficilus are lassies I own ATM.
> There are some rare Lassie's on Rick West's site that I would love to have!
> ;P


What this species is - Lasiodora striata? Tell me please?
Or You mean by "Lasiodora's=Lasiodora+Lasiodorides"?

If not, I woud rather very sceptic in all of these "Klugii, Striatipes and Difficilus" from pet-trade you have are properly Id'ed...


----------



## GoTerps

Mikhail,

He was probably talking about _Lasiodorides striatus_, which we do have in the hobby and I.D.'d.  Sometimes confused, but the "real" one is around.

Anyone know when Bertani's revision of _Lasiodora_ should be out?


----------



## xanadu1015

I adore my little parahybana.  I swear my Lenny must think he/she's auditioning for Wrestle Mania. The way it attacks crickets is hilarious. He/she is pretty darn fast too. It will be facing one way and the cricket is in a far corner behind it. Even before the cricket can twitch Lenny turns around in a flash and body slams the cricket. This all happens in a blink. As far as "Lassi's"  go, I like the parahybana, but I have never owned a klugi (sp?). I don't always choose my T's by coloration anyway.


Laura


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov

Eric, "probably" is not the proper word for any species - it must be such as iy is or sp.
This is You know very well. I undestand Your point and I knew about it already the striatus is in pettrade named Lasiodora or Pampho sp. as well...
I told of that and it shown also that a lot of "difficilis", "klugi" also Id'ed wrong way by some sellers...


----------



## hotflakes2

I'm sorry to bring this thread back up? but what is more bigger in size? is it parhybana or klugi?


----------



## Jared781

L. klugi are the better "lookers" than the Lp, yet very close.... if you're getting a Lasiodora sp. for the "prettyness" id get the L. difficilis! ALTHOUGH, L. klugi and difficilis are more on the defensive/aggressive side! Where as L. parahybana are more skittish and most can be quite tolerant! Lp in my opinion should be the "stepping stone" in the Lasiodora sp.



curioussnake said:


> *lasiodora klugi vs parahybana*
> Which 1 is more pretty?
> What about their  comparison in size/ temperement/ cost ?
> I m thinking of buying one of them


----------



## ArachnoEvans

There's a striatus on The Spider Shop website, looks very nice. Just thought i might tell you, looks like a e.murinus cross L.parahybana


----------



## Jared781

ArachnoEvans said:


> There's a striatus on The Spider Shop website, looks very nice. Just thought i might tell you, looks like a e.murinus cross L.parahybana


that intesne... yet look what i first came across searching L. striatus!

My Search? <<
its like damn, what a MORPH!!


----------



## Terry D

I've had both and think L. klugi is slightly better-looking- but also agree that it is more defensive. This isn't saying much as I've only ovvned one of each spp from vvhich to dravv any conclusions. VVhile I can't find reference to the claim, an indiv female L klugi purportedly once held the overall vveight record for all Theraphosids- vvhich vvould mean, if this vvere correct, including T blondi, stirmi and apophysis as vvell. I've heard from reliable sources that vvhile parahybana is leggier/lankier, klugi is proportionately more massive. I lost both of my specimens to a faulty heater quite avvhile back. The female parahybana vvas large- a little over eight inches. The klugi, although only 6" or so at her death, vvas defintitely proportionately thicker. Good luck.

Yes, my keyboard has throvvn it's double-u's for novv- and all of the above are actually tvvo v's- LOL

Terry


----------



## Big B

Terry D,

I have heard/read the same, klugi are heavier bodied, but the parahybana have a slightly bigger leg span. I currently have two klugi and one parahybana.

Wow, sorry to hear your heater stuck on, I run a dual  thermostat controller in series to make sure my cabinet doesn't become an oven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munch

The l.parahybana is cheaper and (in my opinion) less attractive than l.klugi they get about the same size in legspan ,but l.klugi gets hevier bodied than l.parahybana a true l.klugi is pretty rare in the pet trade
Hope it helped ,Trevor


----------



## cmcghee358

This was originally posted in 2005, and hasn't been posted in for a year. I think he figured out what he wanted between the two options


----------



## BaddestRuffest

Can't help but laugh when people ressurect 8 year old threads without realising.


----------



## Munch

cmcghee358 said:


> this was originally posted in 2005, and hasn't been posted in for a year. I think he figured out what he wanted between the two options


oh crap lol!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

cmcghee358 said:


> This was originally posted in 2005, and hasn't been posted in for a year. I think he figured out what he wanted between the two options


 Yeah Old threads somehow are brought back, Usualy from members who no longer are on AB. I had 2 Ts in 2005 but didn't know about this site.

Real shame I wish they still were active


----------



## Poec54

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah Old threads somehow are brought back, Usualy from members who no longer are on AB. I had 2 Ts in 2005 but didn't know about this site.:biggrin:


There's *a lot *of good info and pics in old threads.  There's been some _VERY_ knowledgeable collectors/breeders here in the past, and we can still learn from their old posts.  Some of the most knowledgeable people in the hobby don't come by here anymore, which is a shame.  That's one I reason I try to discourage some of the repetitive basic care threads (from beginners who haven't taken the time to do any research) or gems like 'What should I name my spider'.  These chase away the people we really need, the ones that can teach us.  If we let this forum become Amateur Hour, there's no reason for the experts to come here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon

bonesmama said:


> BORING? You should see my L. parahybana leap to the cover of the tank to get a cricket!


+1, I agree, bonesmama.  My girl is fascinating to watch, mainly due to her sheer size (almost 9 inches).  It's astonishing to watch a T that large move so fast, when it comes to dinner.  And she's a real pig too:  I've seen her stuff three full size crickets in her face at once. :laugh:


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

I fed my LP 2-3 male dubias in one sitting she would eat them all.


----------



## cold blood

They may not be boring acting, but they sure are boring LOOKING!  Plain jane's of the t world...LP's, A. anax, G. porteri..none of them are special looking in the least.  The LP's appetite is all its got going for it IMO.  To me they just look like an even less colorful G. porteri.  IMO every single large t on the planet looks better than an LP....just my personal opinion, and nothing more though.

---------- Post added 10-31-2014 at 12:49 PM ----------




Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I fed my LP 2-3 male dubias in one sitting she would eat them all.


So would a genic, so would any Phormic, so would any Pamph, etc...their appetite is basically the norm for large fast growing t's IME.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

cold blood said:


> They may not be boring acting, but they sure are boring LOOKING!  Plain jane's of the t world...LP's, A. anax, G. porteri..none of them are special looking in the least.  The LP's appetite is all its got going for it IMO.  To me they just look like an even less colorful G. porteri.  IMO every single large t on the planet looks better than an LP....just my personal opinion, and nothing more though.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-31-2014 at 12:49 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> So would a genic, so would any Phormic, so would any Pamph, etc...their appetite is basically the norm for large fast growing t's IME.


Yes all of those species have crazy appetites, I have a few of each genus. Shocking how much they can eat, they keep my dubia colony from going out of control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yes all of those species have crazy appetites, I have a few of each genus. Shocking how much they can eat, they keep my dubia colony from going out of control.


They actually have me thinking about starting a roach colony, which I never thought I'd do.  But I do have a fondness for big appetite terrestrials.


----------



## Poec54

cold blood said:


> They actually have me thinking about starting a roach colony, which I never thought I'd do.  But I do have a fondness for big appetite terrestrials.



Who knows, you might like snacking on roaches yourself.


----------



## cold blood

Poec54 said:


> Who knows, you might like snacking on roaches yourself.


Anything is good either deep fried or dipped in chocolate...teehee....mmmmmm roaches!:drool:


----------



## David VB

My MM L. parahybana isn't boring either. Walks a lot around his enclosure and today i could see this :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-flYMng5BCU


----------



## Akai

I do realize this is old post but L. klugi trumps LPs anyday.  They are better looking, thickly built heavy weight spider and they aren't as common as LPs which are the rosies of the large terrestial tarantula world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies

GoTerps said:


> How do you know it's not uncommon?  How many have you seen?
> 
> I've yet to see any user here post a picture with ANY spider that measures 11" on a ruler.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL greg, not to be too nit-picky, but I'm sure you don't keep _all_ of them!


 i had a female that was the size of aa time warner cable  remote and that was from leg 1 to leg 4 on the same side! Way bigger than any  t blondie or pampho ive ever seen. I had pictures but tbe phone they were on self destructed. My girlfriend has seen them tho and can verify that im not telling fish storys. She was massive!


----------



## 14pokies

Poec54 said:


> There's *a lot *of good info and pics in old threads.  There's been some _VERY_ knowledgeable collectors/breeders here in the past, and we can still learn from their old posts.  Some of the most knowledgeable people in the hobby don't come by here anymore, which is a shame.  That's one I reason I try to discourage some of the repetitive basic care threads (from beginners who haven't taken the time to do any research) or gems like 'What should I name my spider'.  These chase away the people we really need, the ones that can teach us.  If we let this forum become Amateur Hour, there's no reason for the experts to come here.


 you should start an experts only forum then if it bothers you so much


----------



## Poec54

yoyotits said:


> you should start an experts only forum then if it bothers you so much



Without the most knowledgeable collectors and breeders here, you don't get the important questions answered and have a bunch of silly, cutesy chit chat.  That'll sink this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

yoyotits said:


> i had a female that was the size of aa time warner cable  remote and that was from leg 1 to leg 4 on the same side! Way bigger than any  t blondie or pampho ive ever seen. I had pictures but tbe phone they were on self destructed. My girlfriend has seen them tho and can verify that im not telling fish storys. She was massive!


 L Klugi 11"? It could happen, some wild bloodlines of Lasiodoras are just bigger due to greater variety. 8-10" is a general size in captivity I hear.

Maybe wild prey is higher in nutritional value who knows. Either way a 8-11" spider is huge.


----------



## Poec54

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> L Klugi 11"? It could happen, some wild bloodlines of Lasiodoras are just bigger due to greater variety. 8-10" is a general size in captivity I hear.
> 
> Maybe wild prey is higher in nutritional value who knows. Either way a 8-11" spider is huge.


8" is a huge spider, and very few go above that.  From what I've seen and read, an occasional Lasiodora might hit 9", but the only ones that I know regularly reach 10" are Theraphosa.


----------



## jigalojey

Poec54 said:


> 8" is a huge spider, and very few go above that.  From what I've seen and read, an occasional Lasiodora might hit 9", but the only ones that I know regularly reach 10" are Theraphosa.


 Only seen Theraphosas hit 10 inch next to a RULER (which is all that matters) and even that is a rare occasion, I can only think of 5 Theraphosas I have seen that are 10 inch+ so all this Pokies and L.P's can hit 10 + junk means nothing to me until I see a ruler next to it or a VERY respectable hobbyist claims he has one over that size, until then I consider Pokies at 9 inch absolute max with the largest I have ever seen next to a ruler was at 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

jigalojey said:


> Only seen Theraphosas hit 10 inch next to a RULER (which is all that matters) and even that is a rare occasion, I can only think of 5 Theraphosas I have seen that are 10 inch+ so all this Pokies and L.P's can hit 10 + junk means nothing to me until I see a ruler next to it or a VERY respectable hobbyist claims he has one over that size, until then I consider Pokies at 9 inch absolute max with the largest I have ever seen next to a ruler was at 8


Might be some time, I know I am not going to get a ruler next to some of my spiders. I'm content with mine being normal sized, 8 inches is good enough for me, 10+ is a whole lot of spider.


----------



## jigalojey

awiec said:


> Might be some time, I know I am not going to get a ruler next to some of my spiders. I'm content with mine being normal sized, 8 inches is good enough for me, 10+ is a whole lot of spider.


 8 inch is giant, I feel everyone downplays everything under 9 because it seems to be these days everyone has a 9+ inch specimen, just interesting how no one can put a ruler next to theirs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54

jigalojey said:


> Only seen Theraphosas hit 10 inch next to a RULER (which is all that matters) and even that is a rare occasion, I can only think of 5 Theraphosas I have seen that are 10 inch+ so all this Pokies and L.P's can hit 10 + junk means nothing to me until I see a ruler next to it or a VERY respectable hobbyist claims he has one over that size, until then I consider Pokies at 9 inch absolute max with the largest I have ever seen next to a ruler was at 8


+1.  8" spiders are huge and often seem even larger than they really are.  Most Poecs are 6-7", with some rufilata and ornata hitting 8".  While a few individuals may exceed that, it's certainly not the norm.  Likewise with LP's, which are usually 7-8" spiders.  There is a common tendency in this hobby to add an inch or two to the size of the large-growing species, and then that gets spread around and quoted.  There's been some posts here of people getting an LP sling and proudly stating they're got the world's biggest spider outside of Theraphosa!  Considering the huge sacs LP's have, their availability and low prices, and fast growth, doesn't it seem odd that we're not constantly seeing pics of 9-10"+ LP's next to rulers?  They've been in the US for over 20 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Poec54 said:


> +1.  8" spiders are huge and often seem even larger than they really are.


+2

You could show most people a 7 or 8" t and tell them it was 10+ and never get an ounce of doubt from them.  Much like fish, its VERY easy for the eye to overestimate size.   8" is HUGE for a spider.   I take this into consideration any time someone tells me a huge t or fish story....gotta make the mental adjustments, because over-estimation is all too easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey

Poec54 said:


> +1.  8" spiders are huge and often seem even larger than they really are.  Most Poecs are 6-7", with some rufilata and ornata hitting 8".  While a few individuals may exceed that, it's certainly not the norm.  Likewise with LP's, which are usually 7-8" spiders.  There is a common tendency in this hobby to add an inch or two to the size of the large-growing species, and then that gets spread around and quoted.  There's been some posts here of people getting an LP sling and proudly stating they're got the world's biggest spider outside of Theraphosa!  Considering the huge sacs LP's have, their availability and low prices, and fast growth, doesn't it seem odd that we're not constantly seeing pics of 9-10"+ LP's next to rulers?  They've been in the US for over 20 years.


 Quote me on this because this comment will stand as truth forever, LP'S don't hold a candle to Theraphosas in terms of size... nothing does they're hands down the true Gods of the spider world and should be treated as such.


----------



## awiec

jigalojey said:


> Quote me on this because this comment will stand as truth forever, LP'S don't hold a candle to Theraphosas in terms of size... nothing does they're hands down the true Gods of the spider world and should be treated as such.


They also are pretty dang fickle like a God. My parents freaked out when I bought my c.darlingi and she is "little" at 4 inches. Imagining something twice as big is pretty intimidating. I'll be pleased if my pamph gets to 7 inches that's plenty of spider for me.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

jigalojey said:


> Quote me on this because this comment will stand as truth forever, LP'S don't hold a candle to Theraphosas in terms of size... nothing does they're hands down the true Gods of the spider world and should be treated as such.


Yeah Lp are more leggy , not near as bulky as Theraphosas. No T comes close to  Theraphosas in terms of size.

lasiodora klugi can get pretty thick bulkier than LP. 
how big does lasiodora klugi actually get, they are rather rare.
I googled lasiodora klugi could find 7-11" dono what size they get....


----------



## jigalojey

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah Lp are more leggy , not near as bulky as Theraphosas. No T comes close to  Theraphosas in terms of size.
> 
> lasiodora klugi can get pretty thick bulkier than LP.
> how big does lasiodora klugi actually get, they are rather rare.
> I googled lasiodora klugi could find 7-11" dono what size they get....


 I have a photo here of a huge LP I saved from a while ago and it's the biggest I have ever seen, I estimate at 8-9 inch we have to take into consideration that it's a females hand and her hand is also above the specimen not next to it so the hand is smaller, still the biggest I have seen.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Very impressive LP 8-9" is were I would generally consider huge, 10" being very rare max size. Mine is about 6.5" measured with ruler, looks sub adult.


----------



## jigalojey

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Very impressive LP 8-9" is were I would generally consider huge, 10" being very rare max size. Mine is about 6.5" measured with ruler, looks sub adult.


 Only time will tell though I'm not buying into the 10 in LP, the amount of LPS in people collection and how long they have been in the hobby is just way too long not to have a 10 inch confirmed LP if one existed, they have gigantic sacks as well. Huge spiders but once again nothin beats the Theraphosas


----------



## Poec54

jigalojey said:


> I have a photo here of a huge LP I saved from a while ago and it's the biggest I have ever seen, I estimate at 8-9 inch we have to take into consideration that it's a females hand and her hand is also above the specimen not next to it so the hand is smaller, still the biggest I have seen.



Going by that pic and angle, I'd say that could be a 7" LP, maybe 8."   I think a 9-10" stirmi would look a lot bigger.


----------



## jigalojey

Poec54 said:


> Going by that pic and angle, I'd say that could be a 7" LP, maybe 8."   I think a 9-10" stirmi would look a lot bigger.


 Yeah many variables I'm still thinking it looks 8 inch because I'm imagining those front legs fully stretched but who knows, I think those delis are 10 inch long?


----------



## Jones0911

kellygirl said:


> Look here for a picture of an immature male Lasiodora klugi I used to have.  A picture's worth a thousand words, as usual.
> 
> -Kelly


.
There's no photo there.


----------



## cold blood

Jones0911 said:


> .
> There's no photo there.


Its an 11 year old link dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

Do people just lose the ability to read once they view a thread? like, check the dates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beaker41

Haha I didn't check the days when I read halfway thru the 3 pager and was ready to reply defending a guy from 2012

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

beaker41 said:


> Haha I didn't check the days when I read halfway thru the 3 pager and was ready to reply defending a guy from 2012


I feel like at this point you people are doing this to mess with users who hate necro threads.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## jiacovazzi

My L klugi is one of my favorite T's. She has a great appetite and I can't wait to continue to see her grow. I would definitely choose klugi over parahybana (a dime a dozen)


----------



## Whitelightning777

I realize this is an old thread but there is one factor that's been overlooked. That's the economic value of the T once it becomes an adult. 

A Klugi sling might be say $30-$60 depending on size. A LP sling might only be $10. 

The difference in price for adults is way more then $20 to $50 !! Of course, most people don't raise Ts for profit but you never know when a good trade might present itself. The slings in an egg sac and the price is important to breeders.

From the money standpoint, LK beats LP hands down. In terms of actual day to day keeping and behavior, it's close to a draw. That's why I selected that one and not one of the more common Lasiodora species.

I'm sure that either is a joy to keep and each makes an impressive display spider, and isn't a bad choice for a first time keeper.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Well, since this thread has risen (again!) I'll make a couple comments.

1. There isn't a dull moment when it comes to my L.P. That is to say, it murders prey, and either scuttles quickly away or attacks/kicks hairs if annoyed. The rest of the time it sits around, but that pretty much describes every tarantula I've kept, but that's actually a pretty low number of spiders. I like the way they look, too. I like flashy tarantulas, but it is not a deciding factor.
The other night, I had placed a six-inch wooden ruler nearby my LP in order to get a reasonably accurate measurement. Nothing really happened. I took the picture and retrieved the ruler with tongs. WHAM! A brief tug of war ensued.
Wish it hadn't have happened, it could have broken a fang, but I don't think it did. It did afford me a good look at those fangs in action, further cementing my lack of desire to put my fingers anywhere near the thing.

2. 





> Without the most knowledgeable collectors and breeders here, you don't get the important questions answered and have a bunch of silly, cutesy chit chat. That'll sink this forum.


As it was posted 4 years ago, that wasn't exactly Nostradamus level fortune-telling. Because here we are. Discussing Lasiodora in an ancient thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bagheera

I think I'll revive this thread. I have been absent of late. I WILL add that Lasiodora are the only species that I have encountered which have caused me skin irritation. I learned to never reach in without latex gloves to retrieve a water dish (or even collect debris).  Itchy & scratchy!


----------



## VukSRB

Laying here on my bed reading this old thread and scratching my irritated skin from handling my Parahybana 12 DAYS AGO. Hi mid 2020!


----------



## Silokun1010

Catherine said:


> IMO the klugi wins hands down. I think its markings are a lot nicer than a parahybana. I don't really rate parahybanas, think they are a bit boring.Plus klugis aren't 10 a penny like parahybanas


What do you mean klugi's markings are a lot nicer than parahybana? Like the stripes on their knees? Does klugi have more noticeable stripes on knees than parahybana?


----------



## Silokun1010

Reviving this thread again but is this a legitimate L. Klugi? Sold to me as one, she's also pretty big about 7-7.5inches. im having a doubt because she is not as dark as my LP, owner said that her last molt is 1 year ago, maybe that's the reason why she is not as dark. You can notice that the abdomen is darker than the carapace and femurs


----------

